# Don't no body drop dead now, but I've got the makings of a Garden R/R



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, after about 10 years of trains around the pool, in the garage, and on the patio, there is track in the garden. I need to find some more straight track, then buy some chicken grit to level the track, but hey.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I dropped dead, what do I do now???

That's great Randy, I have all the track for outdoors, I just need to build up the support base.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I needed CPR!

Congrats Randy!

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG! Will Stonehenge be next? Scott?

Use aquarium gravel, the birds will eat the grit.

Keep us posted.
John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> OMG! Will Stonehenge be next? Scott?
> 
> Use aquarium gravel, the birds will eat the grit.
> 
> ...


Humm, and I was worried my puppy Lucy would try eating the Chicken grit. She's like Mikey, she'll eat or at least try to eat everything. LOL Now, Gidget, she is more particular as to what she'll eat.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Randy






Great news, we will have a marathon run session in March

Jerry

PS_ Where is the steam up bay??


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry do you and Randy have a thing. CAROL KING rocks it. Just joking I get the message. Pete


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Naptowneng said:


> Randy
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqQXvcr9Uag
> 
> ...


That's on your tailgate or bring knee pads.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

pete said:


> Jerry do you and Randy have a thing. CAROL KING rocks it. Just joking I get the message. Pete


I don't know about Jerry and me, but my wife is a Carol King fan.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, after drinking coffee till noon while sitting in my pondering chair, I only got 8 pcs of track put together before being called to help my friend who is battling cancer. Tomorrow it's off to Wally World for grub fix'ns and aquarium gravel. It was John's idea to use Aquarium gravel, so if turquoise gravel looks a little goofy, for track ballast, it's his fault.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I see there was a cooler involved. So clearly you are off to a good start. Very Nice

Chris


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

up9018 said:


> I see there was a cooler involved. So clearly you are off to a good start. Very Nice
> 
> Chris


They say keep you friends close and your beer closer. Or at least I think that's what I heard.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well blow me down its a start. Great to see ya getting out doors and got a real good companion along side I see. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I got the loop all connected and yesterday I put down 3 bags of ballast. I bought 4 more bags today and hopefully that will finish the mail line and leave a little for the side tracks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Where's the pool for the caboose scuba diving?

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, the pool. The lack of a pool was the only thing this property didn't have when we bought it. Hopefully in another year or two we'll have the caboose swimming in the pool.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

" Hopefully in another year or two we'll have the caboose swimming in the pool."

Gosh Randy;

I had heard of diesel pools, but a caboose pool is something new. The layout is really looking good.

If I can ever afford another one, it will be raised to about 42 inches. The better to run live steam that way.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave you may have forgotton Randy's original layout around a pool and the attached spa. There was an unforgettable picture of a derailed caboose lying in the water. Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I want a raised layout also. This was a quick fix because Mike and Jerry are coming to visit. Still buying used track to be able to put in my raised layout someday.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

You running trains around it yet?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

up9018 said:


> You running trains around it yet?


Not yet. I have the bags of ballast on the patio. Hope to pour more ballast on today then start leveling the track. I guess I should charge the batteries. They haven't been used since last year when Jerry was here.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, the ROW crew is up and going early this morning. 10:57 am and the main line ballasting is completed. Tomorrow I'll hopefully start leveling and then spot ballast as needed. I'll have to hook the high voltage line to the rails for sparkies.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's awesome Randy! Atta boy!!

You'll be out there missing the WV snow in no time!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

well Randy you will soon have trains running
Dennis


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Set the Dash 9 on the track and slowly made a trip around the mainline. Pulled a flay car with a short level sitting side ways and worked at leveling the track side to side as we went. Surprisingly, the Dash 9 made it around without derailing. I had to do some more trimming of the opening through the bush. Need to add some more ballast and sweep the center of the track to get the ballast cleaned up. So we're getting there. I need to find some 12 ga wire to run DC power to the rails from inside the screen room. I'm hoping the LGB Moguls track well over the mainline.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Aw geee, my eyes were all set for turquoise ballast... Nice job any way.
John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Aw geee, my eyes were all set for turquoise ballast... Nice job any way.
> John


Yea John, The turquoise was calling your name, but I just couldn't do it. I was afraid the pink Flamingos would show up if I used the turquoise. Actually I wanted to use black but they didn't have black in the large bags. I think the sun would have bleached the black out to a nice gray limestone color.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, if a Rock Island loco can make it without derailing then you did a good job on track work. Like the ballast color too, good contrast to the surrounding.

Chris


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

that balllast reminds me of the type used on the D&SNG. it has a yellowish color.

looking good!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the second run of the day. This little LGB 2-4-0 ran for over an hour and I never had a single derail.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Ya gotta be real happy, my friend!


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

I love the fact that you can watch the train from a mosquito free zone and still hear it.
The yellow stones will fade after a while in the Florida Sun. They will look great.


----------

